# blood tutorial



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been on a quest for a "permablood" recipe for quite some time. Here is my solution- check it out and please subscribe.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah!!! 

I would highly suggest everyone subscribe to Allen's videos...Full of great information!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Allen H.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

GREAT Video! Thanks Allen...!


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

I like your formula but to achieve higher gloss we use gloss mod podge with food die, goes on pink and dries with that fresh blood look.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

hauntgreenacres said:


> I like your formula but to achieve higher gloss we use gloss mod podge with food die, goes on pink and dries with that fresh blood look.


We were thinking about using mod podge, but it is hard to gage the color of the blood. You have to wait until it dries to see what it's really like. The clear glue is nice because you get a good feel for the color of the blood right from the start.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Hauntgreen acres-
This actually dries higher gloss than modge podge, Im sure the camera doesent show it, but buy the $1.50 bottle of glue and give it a shot. The price point is a bit better too.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I had the honor of seeing this board in person, and my favorites were numbers 1, 6, and 12. But 12 in the video looked a lot darker than it seemed in real life, and the sheen of them didnt really come across as well on camera. Jaybo already tried a few of Allen's suggestions, and has been bloodying just about everything in our garage (doh!) and Number 1 really is a winning recipe. I had McCormick pointy tip, so I'm gonna go try and find this Spice whatever brand, and also try it with Green. I'm super excited about playing with this blood recipe!

I do wonder if we covered the blood with Thompsons Water Seal if it would make it outside for the month of October. Or maybe spar urethane. But then I don't know what the Urethane would do to the sheen. I might play around with this a bit more. Wonder if you could add food color to waterproof clear caulk? Yes, I know - it won't drip, lol. I'm brainstorming here. (I'll brainstorm on my own time, and get outta your thread! sorry!)

But seriously - Thanks so much Allen for testing so many recipes, right down to the brands of food coloring, and finding a (hopefully) cost effective source of clear glue.... your creativity, time, and funds are helping SO many in the haunt community!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Wonder if you could add food color to waterproof clear caulk? Yes, I know - it won't drip, lol. I'm brainstorming here. (I'll brainstorm on my own time, and get outta your thread! sorry!)


D, I think you're on to something here, so I'm gonna continue with the thought for a second (don't hate me Allen)! What if you tried adding the coloring to something like a 5-minute epoxy, which is very clear? It would certainly be waterproof once dry, and it does drip and run when wet, at least a bit.

Allen, have you tried epoxy in place of the clear Elmer's glue? It seems like you've run the gamut on testing mediums for this, so maybe you have. Either way, the results you have now are brilliant!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I did try expoxy, some brands do great and others wont take the color (oil and water issue). Its also a cost factor- I wanted to stay under $50 a gallon, which is half the price of perma blood. More than that and to me its more work to mix it myself.
I think with the amount you get in the expoxy tubes it would be more expensive. You can thin silicone caulk with Naptha (thats what I use to paint silicone masks) so you could thin it and tint it.
I use west marine two part clear expoxy to make molds, but its about $100 a gallon so its in the same price range as the perma blood which requires no mixing to get the same effects. 
I bet the wet look concrete sealer would seal the mix for outdoor use, and just the straight sealer and food coloring would be fine outside.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Allen H said:


> I did try expoxy, some brands do great and others wont take the color (oil and water issue). Its also a cost factor- I wanted to stay under $50 a gallon, which is half the price of perma blood. More than that and to me its more work to mix it myself.
> I think with the amount you get in the expoxy tubes it would be more expensive. You can thin silicone caulk with Naptha (thats what I use to paint silicone masks) so you could thin it and tint it.
> I use west marine two part clear expoxy to make molds, but its about $100 a gallon so its in the same price range as the perma blood which requires no mixing to get the same effects.
> I bet the wet look concrete sealer would seal the mix for outdoor use, and just the straight sealer and food coloring would be fine outside.


All good info, thanks.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I have been using mod podge with cheap acrylics. I now feel bad about my self.

You sir have lowered my self esteem.


----------

